# The Two Covenants & The Second Blessing



## ServantofGod (Sep 26, 2011)

Great book by Andrew Murray. The two accomplishments of the New Covenant. 

1. The penalty of sin is absolved by Another. The main focus of Covenant teaching that I have been taught.

2. *The power of sin is broken, and we, through the power of the Holy Spirit, have the ability to be blameless and upright.* 

Too many times I've made and heard the excuse, "Hey, no one is perfect." And yet Hebrews 13:20,21 assure us that the Lord's will for us is to "make us perfect in every good thing to do His will..." In Ezekiel the Lord says, "And I will put my Spirit within you, and cause you to walk in my statutes, and you shall keep My judgments and do them."

I believe the power has been lost in many Christian circles because we believe salvation is fulfilled when we believe on the Lord Jesus Christ. "I'm forgiven." And many are overwhelmed by their sin, for their salvation ends at justification, but have no belief that the bondage of sin is truly broken, and they have the freedom to be slaves of righteousness. May God continue to conform us to the image of His Son. And may we believe that we are free to be saved from the power and bondage to sin, if only we ask and seek with all our hearts after righteousness.



I encourage a reading of this book. Its not long, about 76 pages. Here is the link to an online pdf form:http://www.Jesus.org.uk/vault/library/murray_two_covenants.pdf


----------

